# I need fantasy book suggestions!



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

I love the Wheel of Time series (even the new ones) a lot, as well as The Sword of Truth (before confessor... Then, Yuck!) series. I also enjoy most of the traditional favorites: LOTR, Chronicles of Narnia, etc... The reason I love all of these books is because of the characters. I find that the balance of serious, comedy, cute, mysterious, and young (or small) characters is what makes me love them, and I am looking for more books like this. One caveat, the books can't move too slow! I do not like the Game of Thrones series (I may be alone on this...) for this reason. So if you can suggest anything else, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Two of my favorites:

Shannara series by Terry Brooks
The Last Rune series by Mark Anthony


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Have you tried Terry Pratchett?


----------



## Marc Johnson (Feb 25, 2011)

I really enjoy Brandon Sanderson's books. He always uses a unique magic system and he even has stand alone books. While I could never get into WoT, if you like the newer ones written by him, you'll probably enjoy his books.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Along with another ringing endorsement of Terry Pratchett's "Discworld" series, you might want to check out Steven Brust's "Dragaera" novels, which are more on the serious side. You could start with _The Phoenix Guards_, which is the beginning of the "Khaavren Romances" and the beginning of the entire Dragaera story arc. I actually like the Vlad Taltos novels a bit better, which are in a more modern style and deal with events much later on Dragaera, but it does not appear that the earlier books in that series are available for Kindle yet.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Well you could try Portal by Imogen Rose or She Smells the Dead by E.J. Stevens, they both have interesting, easy-to-read stories. I liked them.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

Marc Johnson said:


> I really enjoy Brandon Sanderson's books. He always uses a unique magic system and he even has stand alone books. While I could never get into WoT, if you like the newer ones written by him, you'll probably enjoy his books.


Brandon Sanderson is one I have been thinking about. Can you recommend a good starting point?


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Try some Abercrombie, starting with The Blade Itself (book one of the 1st Law Trilogy). Great characters, but violent. This is not a high fantasy title, but if you like some grit in your fantasy (and it has moments of humour, too), you should like it.


----------



## S.A. Reid (Oct 3, 2011)

The man is a sadist but you can't go wrong with G.R.R. Martin's "A Song of Ice and Fire" series.

For light fantasy, there's Anne McCaffrey and Piers Anthony.

For BRILLIANT satire and LOL moments, there's Terry Pratchett.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

_Legacy of the Empress_ by Rebecca Knight
_Pale Queen's Courtyard_ by Marcin Wrona

Two of the best fantasy books I've read recently.


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

If you want to start with Brandon Sanderson there's no better than The Mistborn Trilogy.  I just finished the third book and it was phenomenal.    Particularly because he managed to actually provide a conclusion that paid off all the time invested in reading the books.  Highly recommended.


----------



## KR Jacobsen (Jul 19, 2011)

A few off the top of my head:

RA Salvatore's Drizzt series: great action, characters, setting, everything. Also, his Demon Wars series is forty-seven kinds of awesome. 

I have to give a nod to the Dragonlance books as they got me into fantasy. The original two trilogies (Chronicles and Legends) are just flat-out cool fantasy. Some amazing characters and I love the world. Also, their (Weis & Hickman) Death Gate Cycle remains one of my favorite things ever. 

I also rather enjoyed the Belgariad and Mallorean by David Eddings. They're each five book series, the latter being the sequel to the former. Pure epic fantasy. 

And yes, Pratchett is great. One of these days I'll read all of the Discworld books!


----------



## Tim Greaton (Sep 8, 2011)

I really enjoyed Robin Hobb's Liveship Traders series. Sentient ships in a fantasy world. Fascinating, really.


----------



## Marc Johnson (Feb 25, 2011)

JackDAlbrecht said:


> Brandon Sanderson is one I have been thinking about. Can you recommend a good starting point?


I would start with Mistborn. It's a very good trilogy. I didn't feel let down in any of the books. But if you want to try one of his stand-alones, there's Warbreaker. If you want to be the first people in on his epic series, there's The Way of Kings. There's only one book out now so I don't know if you want to play the waiting game. While he's a fast writer, WoT is making that one come out slow. Lastly, I haven't read Elantris. It's his first book. I've heard it's good but kind of rough.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

One series of series I enjoyed as they came out and still enjoy are Raymond E. Feist's Midkemian series, _Riftwar_, _Empire Trilogy_, _Serpentwar_, _Conclave of Shadows_, _Demonwar_, etc .... Most but not all are available on kindle and they're books and books worth of a good time.


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

If you don't mind a delightfully foul mouth, you ought to read _The Lies of Locke Lamora_. It's funny, it's fast-paced, and it's beautifully written.

(And thanks, Samantha! Glad you enjoyed it).


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Try the one by our own Archer (C.S. Marks) -- Her Alterra trilogy might be of interest.


----------



## Math (Oct 13, 2011)

When I was a boy, I really enjoyed the Amber series by Roger Zelazny. I think they are forgotten classics in the fantasy genre - so original. I think they are the kind of stories that people reference, and are inspired by, but they don't actually realise it (I know that sounds daft, but you probably know what I mean) --  and for my money, he wrote some of the best first-person stuff since Raymond Chandler. If you want a story 'told' to you in that style - check them out.


----------



## Matt Larkin (Sep 27, 2011)

S Jaffe said:


> If you want to start with Brandon Sanderson there's no better than The Mistborn Trilogy. I just finished the third book and it was phenomenal. Particularly because he managed to actually provide a conclusion that paid off all the time invested in reading the books. Highly recommended.


I second Mistborn.

Also, Brent Weeks' Night Angel Trilogy moves at an extreme pace.


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

Everyone got to all the stuff I would have recommended off the top of my head except for Diana Wynne Jones.

I have a vague recollection of reading Ursula K LeGuin as a child, but it's not...shining through for me at the moment. I do, however, do this thing where, in memory, books start to smoosh together - book smoosh - so I'm not sure this should be taken as significant. 

Of course, I wouldn't describe these as gritty, but neither is PTerry, or the Belgariad, or...well, you get the point.

As with all of these threads, the main effect, for me, is: I need to read more books.


----------



## Evan Couzens (Jul 18, 2011)

KR_Jacobsen said:


> RA Salvatore's Drizzt series: great action, characters, setting, everything. Also, his Demon Wars series is forty-seven kinds of awesome.


I may be the only fantasy fan who can't stand the Drizzt series. Predictable, shallow, repetitive; they read like fan fiction to me. Read Dalglish's Half-orc series if you're looking for dark anti-heroes; it's a lot better IMO.


----------



## Erick Flaig (Oct 25, 2010)

'The Gammage Cup' and 'The Whisper of Glocken,' by Carol Kendall.  
'Below the Root,' 'And All Between,' and 'Until the Celebration' by Zilpha Keatley Snyder.


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

Evan Couzens said:


> I may be the only fantasy fan who can't stand the Drizzt series. Predictable, shallow, repetitive; they read like fan fiction to me.


You're not the _only_ one, no . . . I have to admit, I don't care for them. But remember, fiction is one of those fields of endeavor where terrible weak points truly CAN be "made up for" by having great strengths somewhere else.

Dragonlance, and the Drizzt stuff, were sponsored by a game company that wanted to sell games. So the characters are basically walking, talking character sheets. But as I remember, the pace is masterful --- the writers have great command of how to use language to create excitement, and you could argue that's the heart of fiction.

I know that no matter how good my work is --- not everyone will like it. The same works in reverse: there's plenty of fiction I don't personally like that is still, objectively, "good" . . . or even great.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

JackDAlbrecht said:


> Brandon Sanderson is one I have been thinking about. Can you recommend a good starting point?


I third or fourth or whatever number we're on the _Mistborn_ trilogy by Sanderson. His _Warbreaker_ is also excellent and is probably my favorite of his.

He just started another series which I really love, but I hesitate to recommend at this point because he only has one book done so far (out of a suspected ten or something) and there won't be another until 2013 I think--he has to tie up WoT first. But, if you don't mind a bit of frustration because there's no more of it right now you should also read _Way of Kings_ which is really wonderful.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

He doesn't seem to be remembered by many nowadays, but Fred Saberhagen did a great job with his _Books of Swords_ series. Lots of action, lots of characters, broad in scope, but each book is pretty short by today's standards and the prose reads quickly.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Evan Couzens said:


> I may be the only fantasy fan who can't stand the Drizzt series. Predictable, shallow, repetitive; they read like fan fiction to me. Read Dalglish's Half-orc series if you're looking for dark anti-heroes; it's a lot better IMO.


I gave up on Drizzt a long time ago, too. I know a lot of people still love the action and pace of it all, but my tastes moved on as I hungered for something with more meat on it. These days I like a dark and brooding tale, something that leaves you thinking about it long after you finish reading the book. Good examples of that are Joe Abercrombie's work (recommended previously above), Name of the Wind by Rothfuss and Treespeaker by Stewart.

There's certainly plenty of great fantasy out there, you just need to keep looking and focus on the subgenres that work for you.


----------



## TerryS (Mar 29, 2011)

If you want a series that's basically completed from Sanderson, although he did release a new one lately, I'd go with Mistborn as a few said. If you want a book that has a phenomenal world, magic system and love long novels, with twisted plots and awesome characters and STILL get a pay off at the end, then Way of Kings. To me WoK was the best fantasy book I read in 2010. Yes, and since you love WoT, WoK was better than Towers of Midnight. AT 400k plus words though, be prepared for a long, intricate read.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

If you thought Game of Thrones was too slow but you made it through Wheel of Time then I am not sure I can help you 

But I would recommend Greg Keyes "Kingdom of Thorn and Bone" series starting with "The Briar King" and Tad Williams' Shadowmarch series. Stephen Donaldson's classic Thomas Covenant series is well worth reading. Dennis McKiernan's "Iron Tower" trilogy, starting with "The Dark Tide" is were I would start on his series, though they are all well worth reading, particularly if the more graphic Abercrombie, Martin, and Donaldson series are not to your taste.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Have you read Lloyd Alexander's Chronicles of Prydain series? They're oldies but goodies. I was shocked at how well they have held up. Fun little jaunts with some great characters!



And in the young/small character category, you might also check out Susan Cooper's Dark is Rising series. It stands on "My Favorite Books In The Whole Wide World EVER" shelf.



From the "Grown Ups" shelf, though, check out Raymond E. Feist's "Magician: Apprentice". It isn't on Kindle, yet, but you can probably grab a cheap paperback from somewhere. His early books are FANTASTIC.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

jason10mm said:


> If you thought Game of Thrones was too slow but you made it through Wheel of Time then I am not sure I can help you
> 
> But I would recommend Greg Keyes "Kingdom of Thorn and Bone" series starting with "The Briar King" and Tad Williams' Shadowmarch series. Stephen Donaldson's classic Thomas Covenant series is well worth reading. Dennis McKiernan's "Iron Tower" trilogy, starting with "The Dark Tide" is were I would start on his series, though they are all well worth reading, particularly if the more graphic Abercrombie, Martin, and Donaldson series are not to your taste.


I can understand why you would say that, but the issue I have with game of thrones is this: There is little magic involved in the telling of the story. I know this may seem lame, but I want magic in my fantasy. Not just passing, side story magic. I want magic that is part of the story, the plot, the theme, and is written into nearly every chapter. I am a sucker for magic.

I decided to start the Mistborn trilogy, and so far, I am glad I did! I am loving the story, magic, history, and politics in this story! The battles are vivid and very well told. Thank you for the recommendations, but keep them coming, I should be done with these three books by the end of the week, and will be looking for more!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

DH & I loved these books 20 years ago. So much so we named our son after the young hero (although we changed the spelling of the name Garion -> Garran). Unfortunately they are not available on Kindle.
PLENTY of magic.


----------



## TerryS (Mar 29, 2011)

JackDAlbrecht said:


> I can understand why you would say that, but the issue I have with game of thrones is this: There is little magic involved in the telling of the story. I know this may seem lame, but I want magic in my fantasy. Not just passing, side story magic. I want magic that is part of the story, the plot, the theme, and is written into nearly every chapter. I am a sucker for magic.
> 
> I decided to start the Mistborn trilogy, and so far, I am glad I did! I am loving the story, magic, history, and politics in this story! The battles are vivid and very well told. Thank you for the recommendations, but keep them coming, I should be done with these three books by the end of the week, and will be looking for more!


And that sir, is why Sanderson started writing. He loved Jordan's Wheel of Time. It's what made him write. He felt like not enough authors put a lot into the magic and action in their books. He wanted to be able to do what RJ did with his magic, action and his world. In those respects he succeeded. And as he has grown in writing, his characters have now become as developed as the best of them in my opinion. I love Game of Thrones, but I hate the fact Martin shies away from the magic so much and at time skimps on the action. However, his plots and characters are second to none. So is his inability to finish a plot line unfortunately.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

It's YA but I loved _The Soulkeepers_...


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

Really like Michelle West. Her Chronicles of Elantra series is great. Fast paced ith good character development. I believe she has excerpts of her books on her word press site.


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

TerryS said:


> I love Game of Thrones, but I hate the fact Martin shies away from the magic so much and at time skimps on the action. However, his plots and characters are second to none. So is his inability to finish a plot line unfortunately.


   Funny and true. In fact, I've yet to read Dance with Dragons. I will, but I don't feel an urgency to read it. I've waited this long, I can wait a little longer. I figure if I wait a few years, then when I finish it, I might be close to the next one coming out.


----------



## Erick Flaig (Oct 25, 2010)

KateDanley said:


> Have you read Lloyd Alexander's Chronicles of Prydain series? They're oldies but goodies. I was shocked at how well they have held up. Fun little jaunts with some great characters!
> 
> 
> 
> And in the young/small character category, you might also check out Susan Cooper's Dark is Rising series. It stands on "My Favorite Books In The Whole Wide World EVER" shelf.


I second both of these recommendations. Great books, quick reads for an adult, but fantastic. Someone else mentioned Fred Saberhagen; he's another old favorite I had forgotten about. I must head for the attic tonight.


----------



## Carolyn62 (Sep 5, 2011)

Dennis McKeirnan's Mithgar books are a favorite of mine. They are a lot like Lord of the Rings.


----------



## MarionSipe (May 13, 2011)

Well, I'm currently enjoying Michelle Sagara's Chronicles of Elantra books, and Sarah Ash's Tears of Artamon Series.  I totally agree with recommendation of Mark Anthony's Last Rune series, as well!  Pratchet is almost always a good read.  China Meiville has great creatures in interesting settings.


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

Catherynne Valente. I think someone recommended Laini Taylor already?


----------



## Mr. Coffee Snob (Jun 27, 2011)

This is an interesting topic. I see some good suggestions here. If you haven't read anything by Terry Brooks, I suggest giving the Shannara series or the Magic Kingdom series a try. Brooks is a fine writer with a traditional, descriptive style--a clean style that is easy to read. The first book in the Shannara series--The Sword of Shannara--is often compared to LOTR (some believing it is somewhat of a copy). There are certainly similarities. However, I believe "The Sword" mostly stands on its own for originality, and the books that follow do so even more.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

I really like the Forgotten Realms and DragonLance worlds. You should check those out. =-)


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

An epic fantasy I read recently and loved is  by Marion Sipe. Very well crafted world and characters, IMO.


----------



## Gregory Lynn (Aug 9, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> DH & I loved these books 20 years ago. So much so we named our son after the young hero (although we changed the spelling of the name Garion -> Garran). Unfortunately they are not available on Kindle.
> PLENTY of magic.


Would it be rude of me to point out that naming him Garran would be naming him after Garion's father and son? They were named Geran as I recall.

I would also second the nominations for the Belgariad and Malloreon as well as the Chronicles of Prydain and Raymond Feist's Midkemia books.

And I would nominate KC May's Kinshield Legacy. The male protagonist is a bit coarse but it's a fun read.


----------



## chrisgl (Oct 24, 2011)

Laura Lond said:


> Have you tried Terry Pratchett?


Terry Pratchett is excellent. I am not a huge fantasy fan, but his writing is excellent, and the Disc World series books I've read have been at time insanely funny.


----------



## jamesmonaghan (Oct 22, 2010)

Some really great suggestions here. I loved the David Eddings Malloreon and Belgariad books, as well as the two accompanying volumes which delve deeper into the characters of Belgarath and Polgara. 

The Shannara novels are great, especially the early ones. If you find that the Sword of Shannara is too reminiscent of LOTR (which was a conscious decision by Brooks at the time) I would try the second volume, The Elfstones of Shannara. It is possible to read it without having read the first, since the story skips a generation. 

Although you say that you don't like slow books, I would suggest Robin Hobb's Assassin's Apprentice. I wouldn't necessarily say they are slow, but they are not action packed either. They are also absolutely fantastic, with one of the greatest characters and voices in fantasy in the shape of Fitz.

Hope you enjoy discovering all of these amazing worlds everyone has suggested!


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Her Majesty's Wizard (A Wizard in Rhyme)    

Have you tried this series?    I have enjoyed it.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Colin Taber said:


> Try some Abercrombie, starting with The Blade Itself (book one of the 1st Law Trilogy). Great characters, but violent. This is not a high fantasy title, but if you like some grit in your fantasy (and it has moments of humour, too), you should like it.


Abercrombie is pretty similar to Martin, and the OP said she didn't like GoT, so that may not be the one for her.

I would recommend David Eddings' early series like the Belgariad and the Mallorean.


----------



## Brad Murgen (Oct 17, 2011)

You might want to check out the Chronicles of Thomas Covenant by Stephen R. Donaldson, classic books. The Memory, Sorrow and Thorn series by Tad Williams is good as well, though it takes a while to get into.



KR_Jacobsen said:


> I have to give a nod to the Dragonlance books as they got me into fantasy. The original two trilogies (Chronicles and Legends) are just flat-out cool fantasy. Some amazing characters and I love the world. Also, their (Weis & Hickman) Death Gate Cycle remains one of my favorite things ever.
> 
> I also rather enjoyed the Belgariad and Mallorean by David Eddings. They're each five book series, the latter being the sequel to the former. Pure epic fantasy.


Have to agree with all these, good entertaining fantasy. Eddings' other series (The Elenium and The Tamuli) are good, but anything after that is not worth reading (the ones he did with his wife).



Evan Couzens said:


> I may be the only fantasy fan who can't stand the Drizzt series. Predictable, shallow, repetitive; they read like fan fiction to me.


You are not alone, never been a fan of Drizzt or any of the Forgotten Realms novels. Dragonlance were the only D&D novels I could ever get into, and only certain ones at that.


----------



## Derz7sk (May 14, 2011)

I take it that you've read the Mars books by Edgar Rice Burroughs?  If not, they are worth a look.  I just reread The Chessmen of Mars and found it still fresh.  There's a grim touch of soldier-like humour about the books, though they mainly provide thrills and amazement.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok, I finished the Mistborn trilogy last night. I think that may have been the best payoff i've read in a long time! So now, I am thinking I may try Terry Pratchet, as I see several recommendations for those books. Either that or Dragonlance, any opinions based on my tastes would be appreciated


----------



## morriss003 (Feb 20, 2009)

If no one has mention it, the Merlin books by Mary Stewart are great.  The first is The Crystal Cave.  Warning!  These books might spoil you for all other Arthurian Legend books.


----------



## bluejubatus52 (Nov 4, 2011)

I would suggest _Till We Have Faces_ by C.S. Lewis. It is a re-working of the myth of Cupid and Psyche, told from the perspective of 'The Ugly Sister'. Really amazing, with some scenes of real beauty, not to mention some kick ass sword fights. I read it all the way through in one sitting.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Joseph Robert Lewis said:


> Abercrombie is pretty similar to Martin, and the OP said she didn't like GoT, so that may not be the one for her.
> 
> I would recommend David Eddings' early series like the Belgariad and the Mallorean.


GoT was noted as being too slow in the opening post, I got the impression that was the issue, not the grit. Abercrombie's stuff doesn't have the intricate plotting and multiple factions that sees GoT bog down. I still think it might be worth checking out.


----------



## davidestesbooks (Nov 4, 2011)

I want to second the vote for the Merlin series, really really enjoyed it!


----------



## lisarusczyk (Jan 16, 2011)

Robert E. Keller said:


> This is an interesting topic. I see some good suggestions here. If you haven't read anything by Terry Brooks, I suggest giving the Shannara series or the Magic Kingdom series a try. Brooks is a fine writer with a traditional, descriptive style--a clean style that is easy to read. The first book in the Shannara series--The Sword of Shannara--is often compared to LOTR (some believing it is somewhat of a copy). There are certainly similarities. However, I believe "The Sword" mostly stands on its own for originality, and the books that follow do so even more.


I love the Terry Brooks books, especially Magical Kingdom for Sale, SOLD!


----------



## scl (Feb 19, 2011)

How about LE Modesitt Jr's Saga of Recluce Books?  There are a  bunch of them and they are all good with strong characters and interesting magic based on the conflict of order and chaos.  The Imager Portfolio  and the Spellsong books are also excellent fantasy with interesting concepts of magic and strong characters.


----------



## Mark Boss (Nov 9, 2011)

If you enjoy complex, epic-scope fantasy, you may consider the Malazan books by Steven Erikson and Ian Cameron Esslemont.  Erikson's novels are vast, with many characters and plots that stretch over multiple books.  Esslemont's are more personal, where you get into the heads of a few characters but still see their place in Malazan history.

And as someone mentioned earlier, Ursula Leguin's Earthsea series is wonderful.

Or if you're in the mood to change it up and read some Sword & Sorcery, you could try Fritz Lieber's Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser stories, or Michael Moorcock's Elric books.


----------



## Jenn Van Hoef (Nov 13, 2011)

I really liked the Legend of Nightfall.  It has a very interesting magic system that's not like any I've encountered before.  And you can't go wrong with an assassin story.


----------



## jwest (Nov 14, 2011)

A couple of my favorites are: 

The Conan Chronicles and The Further Chronicles of Conan by Robert Jordan

The Shannara books by Terry Brooks

I highly recommend either of those!

__________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## jlward (Feb 19, 2011)

Is the Mistborn series better than Elantris? I've read Elantris and while it was okay, it wasn't good enough to make me want to read more of Sanderson; but, I have heard a lot of people praise the Mistborn series. Did I just start with the wrong Sanderson book?



S Jaffe said:


> If you want to start with Brandon Sanderson there's no better than The Mistborn Trilogy. I just finished the third book and it was phenomenal. Particularly because he managed to actually provide a conclusion that paid off all the time invested in reading the books. Highly recommended.


----------



## jlward (Feb 19, 2011)

jlward said:


> Is the Mistborn series better than Elantris? I've read Elantris and while it was okay, it wasn't good enough to make me want to read more of Sanderson; but, I have heard a lot of people praise the Mistborn series. Did I just start with the wrong Sanderson book?


Ah, never mind. I have finished reading the thread since my post and enough people have praised the Mistborn series that I'm going to give Sanderson another try.


----------



## LunaraSeries (Jun 19, 2011)

The Myth series by Robert Aspirin.  It is a humarious tale of a young man, a dragon, and his scheming demon mentor.  Funny and an adventure.


----------



## EStoops (Oct 24, 2011)

Oooh, do try Garth Nix's Abhorsen Trilogy. It's wonderful.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm surprised not to see a recommendation for Naomi Novik's Temeraire series starting with His Majesty's Dragon.  Think Napoleanics with Dragons, and the dragon characters make the books.  They aren't terribly meaty, they are light, engrossing, fun reads.  Completely delightful.  

Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

LunaraSeries said:


> The Myth series by Robert Aspirin. It is a humarious tale of a young man, a dragon, and his scheming demon mentor. Funny and an adventure.


The myth series is what got me started reading fantasy. Very light reading,
strictly fantasy-not sf- and full of puns.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

The Rhapsody series by Elizabeth Haydon is one of my favorites of all time. I asked my husband and he said that Rhapsody was his favorite fantasy book of all time as well. 

I also love the first few Terry Goodkind books. You should really get back into the Robert Jordan series. Brandon Sanderson is doing a fantastic job with those books. Also, you should check out Brandon's own series of books. He's a great writer. Also, try The Lies of Locke Lamora by Scott Lynch (AMAZING), and The Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss.

Liliana


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Series-wise, I always like the Thomas Covenant books by Stephen R. Donaldson. Thomas Covenant was definitely a character... I also appreciated his world building. I read books 1 - 6, but I see that there are now books 7 - 9 which I haven't read yet.

I finished a terrific book last week called . It is a stand alone novel; however, it does have a sequel (which I intend to read as well.) "Thief" was a bit harder-edged than a lot of fantasy books I've read before, but the characters were wonderful. Also, the plot moved very swiftly. Like I said, I considered it to be a five-star read.


----------



## kdrollinger (Oct 17, 2011)

Have you tried Ilona Andrews? I have only read her Edge series and started her Kate Daniels series, but I have enjoyed both.

There is also Patricia Brigg's Mercy Thompson series and Alpha and Omega series. She uses more of the lesser known mythologies, which I enjoyed.

If you have not read the True Blood books you should. I thought they were much better than the TV series, IMO.


----------



## Ken Magee (Nov 17, 2011)

I second the Terry Pratchett suggestion - the Discworld series is great. Start at the beginning with...


----------



## Glen Hendrix (Sep 5, 2011)

_Angelfall_ by Susan Ee. New book by a new author, but the pace is quick and the characters delightful.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

Knights of Dark Renown by David Gemmell and The Hour of the Dragon by Robert E. Howard.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

There are far too many suggestions in her for me to respond to everyone. I want to thank you all for the suggestions and give you a heads up of what i have read through on this list. Thanks to your suggestions, I have devoured all of Brandon Sanderson's Novels. I loved the mistborn series, and the way of Kings, though the Alcatraz books were good, they were not my thing. Infinity blade, Elantris and Warbreaker were also great reads! Thank you for the tips.

Next....

I think I will go with the recommendation for the Merlin series. Something in those sounds great to me, so thanks for steering me in that direction morriss003.

I know it is hard to tell when reading words on a forum, so for future reference, this OP is a male. No apologies necessary. ;-)


----------

